# Research on EMS/Prehospital Care in Mexico



## wanderingmedic (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello! I am taking an anthropology course on Mexico, and need to write a 7-8 page research paper on a topic that has to do with Mexico. I decided to try to write mine on EMS in Mexico. 

Does anyone have or know where I can find resources on EMS in Mexico? 

I am using the short segment out of the movie and book "Paramédico," and some of the resources out of the Trek Medics Database 

Any suggestions on my selected topic would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 18, 2014)

Look for statistics. Use United Nations and OAS statistics and reports.


Apocryphal anecdote : Many years ago, then-President Echeverria saw the ambulance which was following President Carter around. He looked into it, said "We need more of these", and one was promptly bought to follow the president. Meanwhile, back in Mevico City, _status quo ante_.


----------



## EagleMedic (Apr 11, 2014)

PM me directly please, I may be able to help.


----------

